# Just Taken Meds....



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

took 10mg of Clomipramine about 2 hours ago and i am already feeling stupidly scared and odd!

i have a headache and just feel worse....

but this is no doubt because i am monitoring how i am feeling as i have taken the meds... :roll:

it is the first time i have taken tablets for about 4-5 months...

i need to take another one in about 6 hours and then a different one a few hours after that...

i know this is a silly thing to complain about...

but i am just so scared of meds....

i am so scared of the side effects!

i am scared to feel worse...

sorry....just had to vent... :roll:

any comments or thoughts about how i can help myself stop worrying about it would be appreciated....


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

took 10mg of Clomipramine about 2 hours ago and i am already feeling stupidly scared and odd!

i have a headache and just feel worse....

but this is no doubt because i am monitoring how i am feeling as i have taken the meds... :roll:

it is the first time i have taken tablets for about 4-5 months...

i need to take another one in about 6 hours and then a different one a few hours after that...

i know this is a silly thing to complain about...

but i am just so scared of meds....

i am so scared of the side effects!

i am scared to feel worse...

sorry....just had to vent... :roll:

any comments or thoughts about how i can help myself stop worrying about it would be appreciated....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

well done on taking the meds, i am just like u with great fear of taking meds, my 1st tab just made me yawn alot, a got some side effects but they subsided after 72 hours. just keep at them, in the long run they are suppose to make us better, fingers crossed


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

well done on taking the meds, i am just like u with great fear of taking meds, my 1st tab just made me yawn alot, a got some side effects but they subsided after 72 hours. just keep at them, in the long run they are suppose to make us better, fingers crossed


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher...

i know i need to give them a chance for a few weeks...

i just get so worried by the side effects...

suppose it is just the feeling worse before feeling better...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher...

i know i need to give them a chance for a few weeks...

i just get so worried by the side effects...

suppose it is just the feeling worse before feeling better...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

if your anything like me youll worry about everything at the moment, the side effects, if u have any are just something else to concentrate on, takes your ming off all the over shit for a few days


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

if your anything like me youll worry about everything at the moment, the side effects, if u have any are just something else to concentrate on, takes your ming off all the over shit for a few days


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah that is what i cannot stand...more to worry about...

when i take meds i feel even more out of control as i cannot control the symptoms...

good lord...

i just need to stop worrying and get on with them....

easier said than done though as usual... :roll:


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah that is what i cannot stand...more to worry about...

when i take meds i feel even more out of control as i cannot control the symptoms...

good lord...

i just need to stop worrying and get on with them....

easier said than done though as usual... :roll:


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadowness

i found ads hard to get onto (although i'm on an ssri not a tricyclic) but i'm really glad i saw it through now. a thought that helped me a bit at the start was that at least i knew it was the med making me feel as i did and not my head by itself. the initial side effects do wear off. chlomipramine is prescribed for OCD as well so that might be of extra benefit.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadowness

i found ads hard to get onto (although i'm on an ssri not a tricyclic) but i'm really glad i saw it through now. a thought that helped me a bit at the start was that at least i knew it was the med making me feel as i did and not my head by itself. the initial side effects do wear off. chlomipramine is prescribed for OCD as well so that might be of extra benefit.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> hi shadowness
> 
> i found ads hard to get onto (although i'm on an ssri not a tricyclic) but i'm really glad i saw it through now. a thought that helped me a bit at the start was that at least i knew it was the med making me feel as i did and not my head by itself. the initial side effects do wear off. chlomipramine is prescribed for OCD as well so that might be of extra benefit.


thank you very much for your reply...

i will keep going with them...

have a real damn good go at it!

i am desperate to get rid of these thoughts and feeling....

i am taking another on later...and then Mirazapine just before i go to bed...

i hope the combination will work for me 

i feel pretty hopeful...

damn side effects...damn them all!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> hi shadowness
> 
> i found ads hard to get onto (although i'm on an ssri not a tricyclic) but i'm really glad i saw it through now. a thought that helped me a bit at the start was that at least i knew it was the med making me feel as i did and not my head by itself. the initial side effects do wear off. chlomipramine is prescribed for OCD as well so that might be of extra benefit.


thank you very much for your reply...

i will keep going with them...

have a real damn good go at it!

i am desperate to get rid of these thoughts and feeling....

i am taking another on later...and then Mirazapine just before i go to bed...

i hope the combination will work for me 

i feel pretty hopeful...

damn side effects...damn them all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey,

Don't give up! Anafranil is supposed to be very good against obsessions!!!

So take care and don't give up!

We are here 

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey,

Don't give up! Anafranil is supposed to be very good against obsessions!!!

So take care and don't give up!

We are here 

Cyn xxx


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you very much Cynthia


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you very much Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

No problem,

It was mt second choice (after Paxil).

You will get through this!!!

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

No problem,

It was mt second choice (after Paxil).

You will get through this!!!

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the effects of anafranil?

Is it calming down or more like lifting up one's mood and increasing the energy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the effects of anafranil?

Is it calming down or more like lifting up one's mood and increasing the energy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

btw is clonopr..something( the stuff shadowness is on) the same as anafranil?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

btw is clonopr..something( the stuff shadowness is on) the same as anafranil?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes it's the same.

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes it's the same.

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe it is a good choice to take it. Like when it is for ocd it probably helps with anxiety as well. I am relating to myself now cuz I can't take ssri's, they are just too driving and that is why I asked if they are calming. Well, they must be when it is against ocd I guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe it is a good choice to take it. Like when it is for ocd it probably helps with anxiety as well. I am relating to myself now cuz I can't take ssri's, they are just too driving and that is why I asked if they are calming. Well, they must be when it is against ocd I guess.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

zoloft is also prescribed for ocd and panic. its just that the anxiety gets heightened to begin with. how long did you try an ssri for and what happened?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

zoloft is also prescribed for ocd and panic. its just that the anxiety gets heightened to begin with. how long did you try an ssri for and what happened?


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

well...

bad news people...

i had another allergic reaction and now i feel the most dr/dp'ed i have ever felt!

i feel so sick...tired...and my eyesight and head are really spinning me out!

not a good day.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

well...

bad news people...

i had another allergic reaction and now i feel the most dr/dp'ed i have ever felt!

i feel so sick...tired...and my eyesight and head are really spinning me out!

not a good day.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i had a really bad time getting onto the ad, i dont know whether it was an allergic reaction or not. dp/dr were full on, despair, anxiety, burning back... but the thing is i had been in such a bad way before that i felt i'd no option but to see it through. anyway those side effects passed and i feel alot better now. when i was going through it a couple of people on this site said that the people who need the med the most have a harder time getting on them. anyway i'm glad i saw it through now


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i had a really bad time getting onto the ad, i dont know whether it was an allergic reaction or not. dp/dr were full on, despair, anxiety, burning back... but the thing is i had been in such a bad way before that i felt i'd no option but to see it through. anyway those side effects passed and i feel alot better now. when i was going through it a couple of people on this site said that the people who need the med the most have a harder time getting on them. anyway i'm glad i saw it through now


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i forgot
i did use a benzo to help me through for the first couple of weeks


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i forgot
i did use a benzo to help me through for the first couple of weeks


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i have been advised to stop taking medication due to the severity of the effects...

they scare me so much and i feel suicidal...

i hope to find another way of getting through this...

i am too scared of meds now...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i have been advised to stop taking medication due to the severity of the effects...

they scare me so much and i feel suicidal...

i hope to find another way of getting through this...

i am too scared of meds now...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

look after yourself shadowness, i to felt suicidal as an effect of the meds as all your symptoms are increased but the effects only last 72 hours, my partner was on suicide watch with me, i really feel for u right now,


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

look after yourself shadowness, i to felt suicidal as an effect of the meds as all your symptoms are increased but the effects only last 72 hours, my partner was on suicide watch with me, i really feel for u right now,


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher...

i know i am backing out so early and i wish i could keep going with them but i just cannot do it...

not right now anyways...

i fear meds so much and the effects just make me wish i was dead...

i feel like that anyways i suppose but at least i can handle things better when not on meds...

hell man i just do not know what to do...

i want to find a non drug solution to this...

i feel more out of control taking them...

i want to change myself...


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher...

i know i am backing out so early and i wish i could keep going with them but i just cannot do it...

not right now anyways...

i fear meds so much and the effects just make me wish i was dead...

i feel like that anyways i suppose but at least i can handle things better when not on meds...

hell man i just do not know what to do...

i want to find a non drug solution to this...

i feel more out of control taking them...

i want to change myself...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i tried omega 3 for 1 month, it relieved it alittle bit but not enough, i know where u r coming from though, if i hadnt got any support while on meds i wouldnt be taking them. try ask your gp about imipramine its not suppose to have as many side effects, thats what they tried to put me on but eventually they looked up in back records at prescriptions ive had before that obviously havent killed me. best of luck with it all.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i tried omega 3 for 1 month, it relieved it alittle bit but not enough, i know where u r coming from though, if i hadnt got any support while on meds i wouldnt be taking them. try ask your gp about imipramine its not suppose to have as many side effects, thats what they tried to put me on but eventually they looked up in back records at prescriptions ive had before that obviously havent killed me. best of luck with it all.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm sorry you've found it so hard. i got suicidal at the start of them too. i know how horrific it is. as i said i took benzos for the first couple of weeks to help me get through it. other than meds i've been doing the following

supplements: vit b complex, omega 3,6 and 9, ginko biloba, l-glutamine, vit c.

diet: trying to eat /juice as much green veg as possible, seeds(flax, sunflower, pumpkin), grains (quinoa, millet; you can make porridge out of these with soya milk, adding the ground seeds and honey)

physical: when my head was unbearable physical chores like cleaning, digging. cold cloth at the base of my neck. if you can get someone to massage your neck, back, feet, head.

calming herbs: valerian, gentian, hops.

no alcohol or coffee

hope things start getting better soon


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm sorry you've found it so hard. i got suicidal at the start of them too. i know how horrific it is. as i said i took benzos for the first couple of weeks to help me get through it. other than meds i've been doing the following

supplements: vit b complex, omega 3,6 and 9, ginko biloba, l-glutamine, vit c.

diet: trying to eat /juice as much green veg as possible, seeds(flax, sunflower, pumpkin), grains (quinoa, millet; you can make porridge out of these with soya milk, adding the ground seeds and honey)

physical: when my head was unbearable physical chores like cleaning, digging. cold cloth at the base of my neck. if you can get someone to massage your neck, back, feet, head.

calming herbs: valerian, gentian, hops.

no alcohol or coffee

hope things start getting better soon


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher and pdr for your comments...

i will have a go at all the things you have suggested pdr...

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you dreamcatcher and pdr for your comments...

i will have a go at all the things you have suggested pdr...

thank you


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadowness

hope you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadowness

hope you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> hi shadowness
> 
> hope you're feeling a bit better today


awww 

thank you...

i am still feeling very odd as usual but am just taking things one day at a time....well...one minute at a time :lol: 

thank you for your comment..

hope you are doing ok...

take care of yourself 

yayness to us all!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> hi shadowness
> 
> hope you're feeling a bit better today


awww 

thank you...

i am still feeling very odd as usual but am just taking things one day at a time....well...one minute at a time :lol: 

thank you for your comment..

hope you are doing ok...

take care of yourself 

yayness to us all!


----------

